# Distractions



## strantor (Sep 13, 2016)

I should have turned off the lathe and worked another day, but I was behind the curve and needed to get this job done (it's for work).

I had an excavator right outside my window digging up my old septic system and installing a new one. Constant distraction. Loud machine, lots of visuals, guys yelling in Spanish and me trying to figure out what they're saying (I know more Spanish than your average gringo but can't hold a conversation). I thought they were going to run that thing into my shop a couple times. And they nearly drove it into the pit they dug.

I didn't commit any serious errors (no crashes, etc) but I did habitually lose track of how much I had bored out and have to keep measuring which wasted a lot of time.


----------



## mcostello (Sep 13, 2016)

I can see why They had trouble working, being up hill and all.


----------



## strantor (Sep 15, 2016)

mcostello said:


> I can see why They had trouble working, being up hill and all.


Sorry, I don't know why the pictures are rotated. They are oriented properly on my phone and on my computer before I uploaded them.

Apparently I wasn't the only one distracted. They ended up running that excavator into my shop after all...


----------



## GA Gyro (Sep 15, 2016)

OUCH...

Hope that was only the facia board that was damaged.

They ARE paying for that...


----------



## strantor (Sep 15, 2016)

GA Gyro said:


> They ARE paying for that...



Not to worry, these Home Depot parking lot workers are very versatile...


----------



## brino (Sep 15, 2016)

There is no way I could work at that lathe with that going on outside.....way to big of distraction.

Of course, there's no way I could run the back-hoe and not watch what was happening on the lathe in the window either......

-brino


----------



## GA Gyro (Sep 15, 2016)

If it were my home....
You can bet your (whatever ) I would be out there watching them...

Just my presence, would induce an attitude of being careful...


----------



## george wilson (Oct 4, 2016)

The worst distractions are when your wife is raising Hell at you when you are driving. I got into a small accident when I was about 22 years old from that.


----------



## strantor (Oct 4, 2016)

george wilson said:


> The worst distractions are when your wife is raising Hell at you when you are driving. I got into a small accident when I was about 22 years old from that.


I can't top that, but this guy probably can:






His girlfriend didn't want him racing so she pulled the emergency brake to make him stop. It worked.


----------



## george wilson (Oct 5, 2016)

That was a BAD mistake!!!!!


----------



## xman_charl (Oct 5, 2016)

wonder if the air bags deployed?

Charl


----------



## MrFixIt (Oct 13, 2016)

brino said:


> There is no way I could work at that lathe with that going on outside.....way to big of distraction.
> 
> _*Of course, there's no way I could run the back-hoe and not watch what was happening on the lathe in the window either......*_
> 
> -brino



Might just have been what he was doing when he took out the roof...


----------



## Silverbullet (Oct 15, 2016)

OUCH , all about learning he hard way. What I hate is the wife sneaking into the shop and start talking before I know she's there. Nothing makes me jump any higher. Or use to think I trained her not to now after doing it to her a few times. Hate distractions.


----------



## TOOLMASTER (Oct 15, 2016)

I miss hand brakes...


----------



## mcostello (Oct 16, 2016)

Do they make mouth brakes?


----------



## xman_charl (Oct 16, 2016)

wife opens garage door to spy on me....shuts door quietly

like to sit down at table for lunch, blood dripping on table...

sort of like a movie, what happened!!

wifey is handy for first aid


Charl


----------



## kvt (Oct 17, 2016)

for some reason the wife dose not care for my first aid.   A role of paper towel and a role of black electrical tape.   But hey they work.   Wipe it off with the towel, and if need be fold a piece to cover,  then wrap in black electrical tape.   Stays put and keeps things out of it (unless it eats away the glue on the tape)


----------



## jpfabricator (Oct 17, 2016)

Superglue makes an instant scab. Burns a little tho.

Sent from somwhere in east Texas by Jake!


----------



## Silverbullet (Oct 18, 2016)

It's fun walking into the house with blood dripping . Scared my wife once , I stood up from an office chair and hit my head on the corner of a drawer on my snap on condo box ,,large,, , . Well it gashed above my eye into my hairline. Heads bleed ALOT  and easy it seems. 
Just another distraction.


----------



## kvt (Oct 19, 2016)

Yea a head bleeds real nice.   Fighting with my Sister over a latter when young,   I wound up hitting her on top of the head with an aluminum later.    Little cut  maybe an inch,  but blood all over the place,   Doctor wanted to know how I managed it.  He broke 3 needles trying to stich it up.

Good one for you what happens when someone dumps a hand full of salt into a big cut.


----------



## 12bolts (Oct 21, 2016)

george wilson said:


> The worst distractions are when your wife is raising Hell at you when you are driving. I got into a small accident when I was about 22 years old from that.


That would have been a horse and buggy then wouldnt it George?


----------



## eugene13 (Nov 11, 2016)

we always have race cars or hot rods in our shop, and the darn things bite, shed first blood on current project today, paper towel and black tape, you're in real trouble if you need duct tape.


----------



## expressline99 (Dec 10, 2016)

Soooo did you ever get your roof fixed?


----------



## Eremius (Dec 24, 2016)

jpfabricator said:


> Superglue makes an instant scab. Burns a little tho.
> 
> Sent from somwhere in east Texas by Jake!


Burns worse when you use accelerator.  

Or so I've heard....


----------



## Firestopper (Dec 25, 2016)

Its always hard for me to hire out for this reason. 
A few years ago my next door neighbor had new shingles installed by a reputable licensed roofing company. The roll off was supplied by a sub contractor the roofing company hired and was positioned too close to the house (IMO) and I asked my next door buddy if he wanted me to be there for the roll off pick up (spotter for driver) as I was home that week and of course he said "no they should have problems". I was working outside when the roll off truck came to recover the dumpster and heard a horrible sound of cracking lumber. It turns out when they began lifting the unit it caught the eves and ripped a large section of his roof up. I saw that some of his trusses where ripped away from the top plate. They did fix the roof but now he has a visible crown left on a 200 sf area. Luckily his walls are made of block and held fine during the mishap and no leaks after repair.

On the super glue for moderate lacerations, I find the Loctite GEL  brand works very well as the thicker gel tends to cures like a  bead and less likely to simply run off the area applied.
It does burn for a little while but after multiple hand washing it holds up better than the thinner super glue. I also use it to close up full thickness lacerations on my four GSD' followed by staples to keep the cut closed (they will lick off the glue in no time otherwise).

I bet you'll be supervising the repair. Sorry for your hassle  non the less and good luck.


----------



## Bellinghamster (Dec 27, 2016)

Superglue is great for skin rebuild, but not so good for deep cuts.  While on a very remote island in Tonga I sliced across the back of my finger between my first and second knuckle of my pointer finger, all the way to the bone (somehow miraculously missed the extender tendon and bundle of nerves that run up the side).  We had some medical grade superglue on board in a dispenser that had a glass vial you crush and a cotton swab tip for who knows what purpose (probably to filter out the glass bits!)... certainly not nearly as precise applicator as any other superglue bottle I've used.  Anyway, while trying to hold the cut closed with my thumb and side of my middle finger I squeezed a drop of glue on the end of the cotton and touched it to the cut.  A whole lot more glue than I intended wicked down into the hollow under the skin (pulled back meat) where it proceeded to "kick off" and smoke a bit... man that hurt!   Anyway, a couple days later I had to tear it back open and pick out a hunk of glue that was almost the size of a corn kernel.    I got smarter and used regular superglue to tack down some gauze on either side of the cut to hold it closed (kind of like a fiberglass patch), then painted over with several layers of liquid skin to waterproof it.   Had to replace the patch a couple times over then next 2 weeks, but it kept the tropical infections out and healed up pretty well.


----------

